# Please enter more info into the subject line!



## John Paul Sanborn

Or we will have 2000 climber injury threads.

Maybe a city, state and date?


----------



## new treeman

*my bad*

steal new to the site


----------



## tomtrees58

you start tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58

accident briefs. in TCI man how about a lanyard in the bucket


----------



## jefflovstrom

tomtrees58 said:


> accident briefs. in TCI man how about a lanyard in the bucket



Lanyard in the bucket dont mean nothing unless it is attached,,,dang, can't believe I posted here.
Jeff


----------

